# Date this recept.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Could you also tell me more about the T-slot and is that a GE logo?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


More like the 1920's


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> More like the 1920's


Or '30s.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im gonna go with 30's. Im pretty sure in the 20's they only had the two 110 slots and no cross hairs..or what ever you call them. i see those alot around these parts..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> ....... the two 110 slots and no cross hairs..or what ever you call them. .........


T-slots.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> T-slots.


Those are rated 20 Amps right?:blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> T-slots.


 did they have 20 amp plugs back then..? ive always wondered about that.. Or did they have dual ratings... No that woudnt make sense would it..?


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

If my memory serves me right, I think the recpts. Were configured something like the modern day twist locks, why I could not say, except this was in an era where this was a certain mfg's. Design and it was the early years of electrical power, and there were no governing authority or national standards, it seems to me that we had some of these receipts. In the old house I grew up in.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

those outlets were real warroirs... I doubt any leviton can go that distance..


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Interesting that the original part of this house was wired not too long after statehood.

1930's New Deal maybe.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

That style of receptacle was made into the 50's. I have some new in the box rated at 15A, but older ones I have removed are rated at 10 A.

The purpose of it isn't dual voltage, but because there were two competing designs for plugs. One was ll the other - - I think it was Hubbell that came out with a receptacle like this that could accept both styles.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I worked on a house built in the mid 20's updating the electrical, and there were about 8 of those, all on their own circuits. There was almost one in every room. Funny thing is, the rest of the house had 4 circuits. I changed them out so there would be dedicated circuits in each room (tenants love their space heaters). They were rated at 15amps, and very heavy and well made. I saved some, I'll have to find them and post a pic.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

captkirk said:


> those outlets were real warroirs... I doubt any leviton can go that distance..


Those recepts are definately GE. My sisters home was built in 1974. They used GE Resi grade wiring devices throughout. After two years, the lights would flicker when you touched the switches and if you used the recepts more than once, the plugs would make a poor contact. That was long before these items were made in Mexico or China.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

3xdad said:


> Could you also tell me more about the T-slot and is that a GE logo?
> I took this out of a house in st joe, mo.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Rick: seeing the picture of the old recpt. Reminded me of the ones in the house I grew up in, I have not seen a four prong configuration like that, but the front connections look familiar. Interesting how the field has changed. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't date recepticals because they let anyone plug into their holes. :laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

mxslick said:


> i don't date recepticals because they let anyone plug into their holes. :laughing:


lol!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I owned a house in Seattle that was built in 1898 but was not "electrified" until 1920 (I found records). All the receptacles looked like that. 15A. It is possible however that the receptacles were upgraded later, there were other changes done later for sure. 

All knob and tube wiring. I replaced it all but left in some of the old wiring just for nostalgia (disconnected and labeled). I saved all the porcelain tubes, some day I intend to make a coat peg rack with them. It's been 17 years so far, I'm getting around to it...


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

this one is rated 10 Amps 250 v and 15 a 125 v


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

darn looks like I need more practice on using my droid camera and the ET App


----------

